# Distance of 0 - Uber will not pay



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

Somehow my entire trip has a distance of 0 miles, even though it is showing 16 minutes of long pickup (so 10 mins + 16 mins) and then a 6 minute ride. The time is all logged correctly but the distance is not. I got paid $4.38 for this half hour trip. The review-bot says I was OVERPAID! The support people say they cannot change the mileage. 

This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Where's the map of your trip?


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

I am not going to publish the addresses of my rider.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RavFlower said:


> Somehow my entire trip has a distance of 0 miles, even though it is showing 16 minutes of long pickup (so 10 mins + 16 mins) and then a 6 minute ride. The time is all logged correctly but the distance is not. I got paid $4.38 for this half hour trip. The review-bot says I was OVERPAID! The support people say they cannot change the mileage.
> 
> This happen to anyone else?


You should have ghosted the ride. Uber does not like paying on very sort trips, due to GPS or address measurements. Driving from one side of a shopping mall to the other can be hundreds of acres, but the same address. Just drive the full route in the contract between Uber and Rider.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RavFlower said:


> I am not going to publish the addresses of my rider.


Well, "your" rideshare company stiffed you, so I wouldn't be so protective.

Anyway, yes, Uber does bend drivers over with no lube by miscalculating fares and refusing to pay. It's a cost of doing business with them. The recourse is to longhaul a few pax until you've recovered the missing money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I didn't say publish your passengers addresses. How hard is it to crop out the address above the map? A screenshot of the map is hardly enough to be able to pinpoint exactly where your passengers are. There definitely is not enough information to be able to detect which person on that street is your passenger🙄


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Notice the message at the bottom of his trip... “most trip earnings are based on time AND/OR distance”... notice the AND/OR? Shouldn’t it be time AND distance? Seems Uber found a way to make the most profit based on an AND/OR statement 🤔🤷‍♂️ LOL

Just sayin’...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Notice the message at the bottom of his trip... "most trip earnings are based on time AND/OR distance"... notice the AND/OR? Shouldn't it be time AND distance? Seems Uber found a way to make the most profit based on an AND/OR statement &#129300;&#129335;‍♂ LOL
> 
> Just sayin'...


AND notice in the breakdown part how is says rounding applied? WTF is rounding applied?&#129318;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uber ****ing drivers... 🤣


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

It actually took this driver 26 mins to get to pick up location, not 16. Long distance pick up fees don’t start until about 10-11 mins into the trip in most markets too.

This driver ****ed themselves the moment they accepted the request notwithstanding anything else that may be wrong here... 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RavFlower said:


> Somehow my entire trip has a distance of 0 miles, even though it is showing 16 minutes of long pickup (so 10 mins + 16 mins) and then a 6 minute ride. The time is all logged correctly but the distance is not. I got paid $4.38 for this half hour trip. The review-bot says I was OVERPAID! The support people say they cannot change the mileage.
> 
> This happen to anyone else?


This is why I always take screenshots before and after. The CSR are useless. They are not there to help the drivers.


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You should have ghosted the ride. Uber does not like paying on very sort trips, due to GPS or address measurements. Driving from one side of a shopping mall to the other can be hundreds of acres, but the same address. Just drive the full route in the contract between Uber and Rider.


It was a 16 mile long pickup and then a 2 mile trip, not a very short trip. The system did not record the miles.



SinTaxERROR said:


> It actually took this driver 26 mins to get to pick up location, not 16. Long distance pick up fees don't start until about 10-11 mins into the trip in most markets too.
> 
> This driver @@@@ed themselves the moment they accepted the request notwithstanding anything else that may be wrong here... &#129335;‍♂&#129318;‍♂


I think you are correct, accepting Uber trips is a good way to get @@@@ed.



Daisey77 said:


> I didn't say publish your passengers addresses. How hard is it to crop out the address above the map? A screenshot of the map is hardly enough to be able to pinpoint exactly where your passengers are. There definitely is not enough information to be able to detect which person on that street is your passenger&#128580;


The map shows I never left the point where I received the call. I really don't think I drove around this gas station parking lot for 30 minutes - or that the passenger magically transported to the destination.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> a 2 mile trip, not a very short trip.


&#129300;&#129300; what do you consider a short trip exactly?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

RavFlower said:


> It was a 16 mile long pickup and then a 2 mile trip, not a very short trip. The system did not record the miles.
> 
> 
> I think you are correct, accepting Uber trips is a good way to get @@@@ed.
> ...


That issue is most likely due to you losing connection to cell phone data service. Was your GPS tracking properly while en route? Or was it all over the place - like showing you driving in the grass?


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> &#129300;&#129300; what do you consider a short trip exactly?


I have done half mile trips. This 2 mile trip is not unusual at all - probably do 25 exactly like this every week.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> The map shows I never left the point where I received the call. I really don't think I drove around this gas station parking lot for 30 minutes - or that the passenger magically transported to the destination.


I understand what you're saying but let's be honest here. Uber owed you the last 6 minutes on the pickup, to take a minimum fare trip. You do realize the minimum fare supplement that they normally pay does not pay out typically on premium pickups, don't you?.
So you really didn't get screwed out of much, if anything. What's your pay per mile and minute and what's your minimum fare payout? Basically you're minimum fare supplement from that trip was eaten up by your premium pick up payout


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That issue is most likely due to you losing connection to cell phone data service. Was your GPS tracking properly while en route? Or was it all over the place - like showing you driving in the grass?


There was no problem whatsoever with the GPS, it was on and functioning correctly the entire time. The map knew where I was exactly and showed me driving on the route.



Daisey77 said:


> I understand what you're saying but let's be honest here. Uber owed you the last 6 minutes on the pickup to take a minimum fare. You do realize the minimum fare supplement that they normally pay does not pay out typically on premium pickups. So you really didn't get screwed out of much if anything. What's your pay per mile and minute and what's your minimum fare payout? Basically you're minimum fare supplement from that trip was eaten up by your premium pick up payout


I understand what you are saying about the supplement and surge, yes. The mileage for long trips is the standard mileage for the miles after 10 minutes. This trip should have paid double at least.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

RavFlower said:


> There was no problem whatsoever with the GPS, it was on and functioning correctly the entire time. The map knew where I was exactly and showed me driving on the route.


You could still have a GPS failure as GPS preloads the route. If you would have deviated from the route, that would have been the only way to know for sure as the GPS would not have re-routed if no signal was available.


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You could still have a GPS failure as GPS preloads the route. If you would have deviated from the route, that would have been the only way to know for sure as the GPS would not have re-routed if no signal was available.


Ohhhhh here is the bit of magic I did not know was happening. But how does it know when to give the next instruction if the GPS is not transmitting live in real time? Also, the time was recorded properly, so they could see in real time when I got there and when I completed the trip. Is this not part of the GPS functioning also?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> Ohhhhh here is the bit of magic I did not know was happening. But how does it know when to give the next instruction if the GPS is not transmitting live in real time? Also, the time was recorded properly, so they could see in real time when I got there and when I completed the trip. Is this not part of the GPS functioning also?


Does say it was rounded so I'm guessing the time was actually The Upfront guesstimate


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> It was a 16 mile long pickup and then a 2 mile trip,


Hilarious!! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hilarious!! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Reminds me of when I was just a beginner and drove 13 miles for a 3 minute trip :thumbup:
Anyone who says they didn't get one of these is a lierrr!


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Does say it was rounded so I'm guessing the time was actually The Upfront guesstimate


So how did it give me right and left turn instructions and record the time correctly if it didn't really know where I was?



Tony73 said:


> Reminds me of when I was just a beginner and drove 13 miles for a 3 minute trip :thumbup:
> Anyone who says they didn't get one of these is a lierrr!


I was testing out the long trip premium - I only had one before and it barely went over 10 minutes and that one worked out well. I wanted to see if it was worth it for a longer one since I was turning down between 4 and 6 long trips for every 1 that was reasonable and killing my acceptance rate. I had Platinum status and wanted to see if there was a way to get back on the performance track. I was willing to put up with the short trip at the end of the pickup to see how the pay was going to work.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> So how did it give me right and left turn instructions and record the time correctly if it didn't really know where I was?
> 
> 
> I was testing out the long trip premium - I only had one before and it barely went over 10 minutes and that one worked out well. I wanted to see if it was worth it for a longer one since I was turning down between 4 and 6 long trips for every 1 that was reasonable and killing my acceptance rate. I had Platinum status and wanted to see if there was a way to get back on the performance track. I was willing to put up with the short trip at the end of the pickup to see how the pay was going to work.


And now you know LOL JK you need to be looking for longer trips once you arrive versus the longer pick up. Otherwise you're allowing your trip to get eaten up by the premium pick up payout


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> And now you know LOL JK you need to be looking for longer trips once you arrive versus the longer pick up. Otherwise you're allowing your trip to get eaten up by the premium pick up payout


Right I do that normally. this is one case. Not sure how you know my practices from the details of a single trip. It has taught me that I am likely to be randomly screwed by Uber on any given call with no recourse, and also if I reach out to other drivers I stand an equal chance of being either supported and helped to understand or ridiculed, accused of idiocy and wrongdoing, and called names.

you are right, now I know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RavFlower said:


> Right I do that normally. this is one case. Not sure how you know my practices from the details of a single trip. It has taught me that I am likely to be randomly screwed by Uber on any given call with no recourse, and also if I reach out to other drivers I stand an equal chance of being either supported and helped to understand or ridiculed, accused of idiocy and wrongdoing, and called names.
> 
> you are right, now I know.


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa . . . you got all of that from my post that you quoted? Oh boy... you got to toughen up that skin boy. I will be the first to admit rideshare drivers are not the most sweetest creatures alive. Unfortunately, after years of constantly getting screwed over by just about everyone you come in contact with, in regards to this profession, you tend to get a little callous but also at the same time, the day we quit giving you shit, is the day you need to worry. #toughlove101#


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Lost me at long pickup... No thanks


----------



## RavFlower (Jul 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa . . . you got all of that from my post that you quoted? Oh boy... you got to toughen up that skin boy. I will be the first to admit rideshare drivers are not the most sweetest creatures alive. Unfortunately, after years of constantly getting screwed over by just about everyone you come in contact with, in regards to this profession, you tend to get a little callous but also at the same time, the day we quit giving you shit, is the day you need to worry. #toughlove101#


Yeah no, this was just a summary, not aimed at you, just a reply to the last message. I think it has been beat to death now. People are having to make assumptions that don't apply in order to continue the conversation. And also some of the other responses were less than productive or positive. I have NY skin my friend, I also have NY attitude so don't be calling me names or accusing me of stuff that you (the generic "you" - not YOU @Daisey77) don't know anything about.

Maybe others will run into this in the coming weeks, maybe it was just a fluke.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

RavFlower said:


> I am not going to publish the addresses of my rider.


Are YOU the rider or Dara?
there's no third choice


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

RavFlower said:


> Somehow my entire trip has a distance of 0 miles, even though it is showing 16 minutes of long pickup (so 10 mins + 16 mins) and then a 6 minute ride. The time is all logged correctly but the distance is not. I got paid $4.38 for this half hour trip. The review-bot says I was OVERPAID! The support people say they cannot change the mileage.
> 
> This happen to anyone else?


26 minutes away? For a 2 mile trip?

*You've hidden too many details, but based on what we CAN see...
*
Why the hell would you accept a min fare pickup that is more than ~5 minutes and/or ~1-2 miles away?

This was a really bad decision that, if you're a gold driver, was made worse because you *knew *it was going to be a min fare ride.

Lesson learned?



RavFlower said:


> I have done half mile trips. This 2 mile trip is not unusual at all - probably do 25 exactly like this every week.


Guess not.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RavFlower said:


> Somehow my entire trip has a distance of 0 miles, even though it is showing 16 minutes of long pickup (so 10 mins + 16 mins) and then a 6 minute ride. The time is all logged correctly but the distance is not. I got paid $4.38 for this half hour trip. The review-bot says I was OVERPAID! The support people say they cannot change the mileage.
> 
> This happen to anyone else?


Just tried to provide the pickup location and drop off location to Uber support along with how many miles you drove. They would compensate you.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Can't get much help when you black out the money/time numbers. Did you wait 6 minutes there, or start the trip early and wait? Maybe they cancelled without you noticing, or they made a mistake pickup to destination being the same place and didn't update the destination until you got there. Uber might of been stuck on their nowhere trip estimate and with already adding pickup fees wasn't automatically reimbursing the rest of the actual trip with their pricing bot.
I've had a $20 cancel fee before for a 20+ minute pickup. It was on some farm road and the person I was picking up thought I was crazy, because there were fires burning nearby and I thought she was evacuating. Maybe Uber now took out the pickup mileage in certain cities and only pays for time a minimal bit.
Don't know what your rate is at when you black out the most useful part of information.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

first of all the second you stop the trip starts, second ad a few extra blocks over the course of the next rides ooopps


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is why I always take screenshots before and after. The CSR are useless. They are not there to help the drivers.


Screenshots don't help any more. Uber support staff no longer make manual adjustments to fares. They say that they run a request through "the system", which is the same system that calculated the incorrect fare in the first place, so no adjustment is the most likely outcome.

I had a fare a while ago that ended in at an old fort in an expansive parkland where there is no cell coverage once you get off the freeway. I ended the trip at the fort, where the pax alighted, but Uber's system ended the trip at the last point there was cellular service - by the freeway off ramp 4 miles from the fort. I phoned Rohit to ask him to pay the remaining 4 miles. He came back to the phone and said that he ran the request through "the system" and that the computer had said no. I told him to look on Google Maps and he would see that the fort was not at the freeway off ramp, but 4 miles into the parkland. He looked on Maps and saw that the fort was indeed where I said it was. However, he added that he was unable to perform a manual adjustment of the fare.

The result of this is that whenever I get requests to areas where I know there is limited cell service I have no option but to tell pax that I am unable to take them because Uber does not pay drivers for such trips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Screenshots don't help any more. Uber support staff no longer make manual adjustments to fares. They say that they run a request through "the system", which is the same system that calculated the incorrect fare in the first place, so no adjustment is the most likely outcome.
> 
> I had a fare a while ago that ended in at an old fort in an expansive parkland where there is no cell coverage once you get off the freeway. I ended the trip at the fort, where the pax alighted, but Uber's system ended the trip at the last point there was cellular service - by the freeway off ramp 4 miles from the fort. I phoned Rohit to ask him to pay the remaining 4 miles. He came back to the phone and said that he ran the request through "the system" and that the computer had said no. I told him to look on Google Maps and he would see that the fort was not at the freeway off ramp, but 4 miles into the parkland. He looked on Maps and saw that the fort was indeed where I said it was. However, he added that he was unable to perform a manual adjustment of the fare.
> 
> The result of this is that whenever I get requests to areas where I know there is limited cell service I have no option but to tell pax that I am unable to take them because Uber does not pay drivers for such trips.


In the 'old days' you could submit the trip's start and end addresses through the app for review. They don't do that anymore?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> In the 'old days' you could submit the trip's start and end addresses through the app for review. They don't do that anymore?


Yes, but computer says no.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

I would contact the TLC driver protection unit. I did so already and they helped me out. Uber is useless and will deny it.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The result of this is that whenever I get requests to areas where I know there is limited cell service I have no option but to tell pax that I am unable to take them because Uber does not pay drivers for such trips.


UGH... I was just shafted out of almost $100 this week because of this! It was a 3 hour trip way out into the sticks where neither Pax or me had data cell service. Uber decided to end the ride halfway through. I got the pax to his destination, swiped to end the ride correctly at his place... got back to civilization and find out that I got paid $36 for six hours of my time and $20 worth of gas.

Emailed support, got generic responses. I demand compensation, and they close the issue, mark it as resolved and will not let me add any additional replies. I am so ****ing livid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> UGH... I was just shafted out of almost $100 this week because of this! It was a 3 hour trip way out into the sticks where neither Pax or me had data cell service. Uber decided to end the ride halfway through. I got the pax to his destination, swiped to end the ride correctly at his place... got back to civilization and find out that I got paid $36 for six hours of my time and $20 worth of gas.
> 
> Emailed support, got generic responses. I demand compensation, and they close the issue, mark it as resolved and will not let me add any additional replies. I am so @@@@ing livid.


Damn, yes, this is the new reality since they stopped allowing Rohit to adjust driver payments. I'd be pissed too. My loss was only 10 bucks or so, which I was able to make up easily by hitting Uber back.

Hopefully through websites like this one we can get the word out that payment for trips is _not_ guaranteed, but at Uber's discretion.


----------

